# Cits ... >  Audi aizmugurējā logu tīrītāja vadības mehānismu.

## gincha

Sveiki, gadījusies bēda ar aizmugurējā logu tīrītāja vadības mehānismu  ::  , sk attēlu. Tas apkārējās vide ietekmē sabojājies. 
Vai varētu ieteikt kādu, iespējams standarta, variantu kā tikt galā ar šo ķibeli?
Vai cilvēku/darbnīcu, kas šo varētu salabot?

----------


## Slowmo

Ja celiņi nopuvuši, tos smuki ar vadiņiem var aizvietot. Ja nekas nav nosvilis, remontam būtu jābūt gana elementāram.

----------


## gincha

It kā man ar šķiet, ka šādu bojājumu nevajadzētu būtu pārmērīgi grūti novērst. 
Vienīgi dabā šī detaļa nav diezko liela, augšējā daļa ir 2 cm plata.

----------


## defs

Varbut kādā šrotā var samaklēt tādu pašu darbojošu?

----------


## Amazons

Lūk kāpēc es saku ka Audi/WV un pārējie europas mēsli nav mašīnas

----------


## Slowmo

Un kuras tad pēc Tavām domām ir mašīnas?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Labs auto ir tas, kādu šodien varu atļauties/esmu spiests braukt es. Ja rīt es spēšu nopirkt Audi, tad visas Toyotas uzreiz būs pēdējie sūdi!

----------


## M_J

Pārbaudi, vai komplektā ar šo defektu nav arī noķīlējis pats motorītis. Tā mēdz būt.

----------


## defs

> Lūk kāpēc es saku ka Audi/WV un pārējie europas mēsli nav mašīnas


  Es ar braucu ar VW,nemaz nesūdzos-viss lēts un reti kad kaut ko vajag nopirkt   ::

----------


## gincha

> Varbut kādā šrotā var samaklēt tādu pašu darbojošu?


 Tiku pie pamatīgi sarūsējuša versijas, kas mehāniski vai nespēja kalpot, toties shēma bija ideālā stāvoklī, tad nu pārlodēju savējās vietā un Olāa.

Tā kā paldies visiem par atbalstu!

----------

